# Rest in Peace, Little Shadow



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

It is deep grief I feel each time I have to bury any of my dear feral cats.
Late yesterday was one of those gloomy days. I was just about done with feeding the numerous cats when my FIL pointed to me where he had spotted more kittens. I saw two fluffly dilute calicos ..pretty small, about 3 weeks, trying to hide, barely walking. As I looked more attentively I noticed a third one, black and fluffy, laying inertly on the ground. On a closer look, I noticed that he was missing his head... 
I am assuming a Tom Cat was responsible for his death, since I doubt there could be any rodents on a property with so many cats. They were under a small building, near the house, where no other animals but cats are seen
A little being shattered away from the face of the Earth. I am so devasted just like every time this happens. 
I am so sad, Little Shadow
Rest in peace ..and know that you are loved

P.S. His sisters are now in professional foster care and will be put for adoption in a few good months after they will be spayed. 
At least I have rescued two babies from a life near the road or other unpredictable dangers.
I wish I could have found them sooner. I knew their momma had given birth but didn't find where..until the time had come.
Do things really happen for a reason? Sometimes it is so painful..
I am taking the good with the bad since sometimes that bad has to come with the good. Life is such a paradox. Certainly there is more to it that is not revealed, yet. It would seem too cruel otherwise, not always pointless however.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so sorry 

You are a wonderful person for doing what you do and helping those kitties.

I am sure the remaining two kittens will get loving homes.

Have fun at the bridge little Shadow RIP


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I feel your grief. Poor little Shadow. You are wonderul person for taking care of the other two kittens by hooking up with the foster care.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Thank you for your kind words LoveMyKitties and Ma.

Little Shadow's sisters are doing so good.
I wish he were with them ..but maybe he is in a better place


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Ioana, I don't know how I missed this post. How heartbreaking for you. But God knows every sparrow that falls, and he knows this precious little kitten. I'm sure he is purring peacefully in the arms of angels. God bless.


----------

